# One for the jury



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

At last - something that is really a joke and really is trivia

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/jacko.jpg


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Pusser
> 
> At last - something that is really a joke and really is trivia


And your point is?.........









MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...and my point is that there is no bigger joke or such a trivial subject as M. Jackson.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O Pusser that was the PITS! :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser,

It's the "at last" bit I didn't get, I thought you were refering to the contents in the Joke & Trivia forum. :wink:










MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Caption: Whacko Caught Picking His Nose!! :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Caption: Whacko Caught Picking His Nose!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Eye Eye captain. Sorry MHS - I see where you're coming from and see how it can be read.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser no problem.










MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Thats the problem with the written word...easy to be misinterpreted....and it is a pity there is no written equivalent to a slap round the ear :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:violent1: I think this is quite graphic! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

:sign10: I'm busy


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

=;


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Caption No.2

" I'm Innocent,.. Everybody NOSE It!" :roll:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Caption No.3:

To Martyn Bashir during the tv interview: "and this is the one I used in the Jackson 5"..... :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

What's going on ear?


----------

